# [Games Of The Week] Kings - Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(41-39)*





































*Brooks / Martin / Ariza / Scola / Hayes*


*at*

*04/12, 10:00 PM ET*



*vs.*

*04/14, 8:00 PM ET*
​


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great win. I liked the comeback tonight


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 117, Sacramento 107*
> 
> Gotta give it up for Kings fans. Though it was pretty uneasy for an impartial observer to take in, the Sacto crowd went nuts at the idea of Tyreke Evans averaging 20 points, five boards, and five assists on the year. So much so that the second quarter of this game felt like a fourth quarter of a season-closer on Wednesday, mainly because Evans was a point away from securing those averages with just a couple of minutes left in the first half.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Behind-the-Box-Score-where-Portland-s-old-folks?urn=nba,233843


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ariza sure has changed since the all star break.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Because we have Kevin Martin. Ariza has settled back into the role he belongs. Next season there will be Yao, Scola, Martin, and Brooks all taking shots away from him. I've eased up on him ever since then too. We shouldn't see anymore step back contested 27 footers anymore.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Houston? Who worked harder than you? Who worked smarter than you? Everything about you screamed "mediocre," on either side of the ball, but you never let up, and you had to give your all just to end in the middle of the road. Maybe it's because every player on your team is 6-6, and I confuse the personnel, but it appeared as if everyone brought it, all year long. Trevor Ariza also just launched another bad jumper. And though I complained, I'll miss it.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Teams-to-pay-attention-to?urn=nba,234297


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

While we didn't make the playoffs, I still think this was a successful season. Having a over .500 record going into this season was being really optimistic and you proved the doubters wrong.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah same here. Though I thought we would have been closer to the playoff race and having to come down to the final game or 2 to decide position.


----------

